# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Frozen shoulder

## boeskoolgirl

ik heb sinds een jaar of drie pijn aan mijn rechter bovenarm ,
en kan de arm zeer beperkt bewegen.
ik heb er één paar keer spuiten in gehad, en 4 maand fysiotherapie en dat heeft niet geholpen, ben nu sinds een half jaar weer intensief begonnen met cardio en andere sporten, en had voor mijn eigen gevoel wel dat ik de arm iets beter kon gebruiken, al is het nog zeer beperkt.
nu stelde de orthopeed voor, om de arm onder algehele narcose los te maken.
nu is mijn vraag , zijn er mensen die hier ervaring mee hebben.

groetjes Carla :Embarrassment:

----------


## boeskoolgirl

ik bedoel uiteraard de schouder!!! ipv de arm :Wink:  
groetjes Carla

----------


## otrivinjunk

frozen shoulder heb ik nog nooit van gehoord. is het geen slijmbeursontsteking? die kunnen ook heel hardnekking zijn. werk je soms de hele dag met computers?

----------


## boeskoolgirl

Hallo, nee ik werk niet met computers.
wel heb ik regelmatig er een slijmbeursontsteking bij.
verder is het denk ik afwachten.
groetjes Carla

----------


## otrivinjunk

begin dit jaar was mijn conditie 0,0 en was ik zo stijf als een plank. onder drang toch maar weer gaan sporten, vind het nu zelfs leuk. ga nu 4-5x per week en doe dan cardio (loopband+crostrainer) en beperkt toestellen. daarnaast fiets ik 2x per week 15 km. veel bewegen kan vaak een goed alternatief zijn. de fysio heeft het niet voor niets zo druk. een operatie zou ik alleen laten doen als je zelf er ook 100 % achterstaat. misschien is een second opinion een idee?

----------


## boeskoolgirl

ik denk dat je gelijk hebt, alleen sport ik al 3x per week,
ook cardio, 2x fiets, loopband enz,zo,n 1.5 uur per keer , jij kent dat denk ik wel en daarnaast zwem ik nog één keer per week.
ik denk dat er in mijn geval weinig anders opzit dan toch een operatie, voor mijn gevoel heb ik er zelf alles aan gedaan.
heb jij hetzelfde?

groetjes Carla :Smile:

----------


## otrivinjunk

hallo carla. door mijn eigen klachten wordt ik steeds handiger in het opzoeken van allerlei info. frozen shoulder zei mij weinig, dus even in google gekeken. wat denk je? 46000 pagina's. Op o.a. weldoen.nl vond ik diverse informatie en wat blijkt: heb een tijd lang ongeveer de zelfde klachten gehad. Fysio hielp niet en wat het eigenlijk was wist niemand. dus worden dat van die dingen waarmee je moet leren leven! doordat ik begin dit jaar min of meer gedwongen moest gaan sporten ben ik mij weer steeds fitter gaan voelen, Nu moet ik wel zeggen op dit moment heb ik veel vrije tijd en sport ik 4-5 per week. als dat niet helpt kan je operatief ingrijpen overwegen, maar denk er wel goed over na. heb zelf gemerkt dat de meeste chirurgen niet uitblinken in duidelijke uitleg.

----------


## boeskoolgirl

wat lief van jou om froozen shoulder op te zoeken,
en leuk dat jij jou er zo mee bezig houdt.
ik zal dit in ieder geval na jou opmerking overwegen, en ipv 3x per week naar 5x per week te gaan sporten pffff.
ik heb denk ik nog wel zo,n 2 maand voor ik aan de beurt ben, en zo,n advies van jou kan nooit geen kwaad (toch)
hartelijk dank voor jou advies en reacties.

groetjes carla :Smile:

----------


## otrivinjunk

als het toch op opereren aankomt, in ieder geval sterkte en hoop dat het een goed resultaat geeft. en voor het sporten: zelf geef ik de voorkeur aan de crosstrainer. je bent dan dan gelijk met armen en benen bezig. toen ik daar pas mee begon viel dat wel tegen, maar nu leg ik mijn grens iedere keer een stukje hoger.

----------


## boeskoolgirl

ikwil jou toch even bedanken, ik heb op de door jou genoemde website
gekeken en inderdaad veel informatie.
enne wat betreft de cross trainer heb je helemaal gelijk, ik doe die ook 3x per week 20 minuutjes.
maar vindt het wel erg fijn.
nogmaals bdankt voor jou goede raad.

groetjes Carla :Smile:

----------


## otrivinjunk

gen dank. de term frozen shoulder zei mij niets. door even te googelen heb ik heel veel info gevonden. veel symptomen kwamen mij bekend voor. doordat ik sinds enige tijd ander werk doe (minder met computer) en meer sport zijn mijn klachten redelijk verdwenen. Het is misschien toch verstandig eens naar je werkhouding te kijken. wellicht is daar iets in te verbeteren/veranderen.

----------


## kris lelon

hallo,
Heb al 3 maand last van een froozen schouder na een schouderoperatie. Ik heb hem onder narcose laten doorbewegen; redelijk pijnlijk en weinig verschil.Veel bewegen en hopen dat hij vanzelf loskomt

groetjes kris

----------


## benstefan

ik heb amitriptyline voor geschreven gekregen omdat mijn rechter arm hand en nek t gevoel geven niet meer warm te worden .de dokter schreef me dat middel voor ,maar ik moest niet schrikken omdat t antidepressiva is,maar kan in de bijsluiter niets opmaken dat t ook voor andere klachten is .maar ik slik ze maar ,maar ik wordt er erg slaperig van ,en wacht maar af of de klachten verminderen of overgaan

----------


## anjo

Hallo ik ben anjo een 43 jarige vrouw al sinds mijn 9de diabeet waarvoor ik meerdere malen per dag spuit. In 2007 met een verbouwing kreeg ik last van mijn linker arm/schouder maar dat herkennen jullie vast je denkt dat gaat wel over toch in half april maar naar mijn dokter, slijmbeursontsteking was de diagnose kreeg tabletten dan zou het wel weer over gaan gewoon blijven bewegen.
pijn werd wel beter maar is nooit helemaal weg geweest, onze dochter waarvoor wij aan het verbouwen waren ging op 1 juli 2007 trouwen ruim een week ervoor naar de dokter terug die arm was toch wel erg vervelend. Medicijnen nog een keer mee en anders moest ik toch nog maar een keertje terug komen.
Fantastiche dag gehad hoor de bruiloft van onze dochter.
Maar je raadt het al mijn arm ging nog steeds niet beter bewegen steeds moeizamer. Terug naar mijn huisarts doorgestuurd naar de fysiotherapie en dan maar oefenen en oefenen todat je een ons weegt natuurlijk. Het ging zeker niet achteruit maar meer beweging kwam er ook niet echt in. Op een bezoek bij de diabetenverpleegkundige kwam die lastige arm natuurlijk ook te sprake, en zij zei is het geen frozen shoulder? Voor het eerst dat ik die naam hoorde, echt nog nooit van gehoord. Op de terugweg zei ik zo tegen mijn dochter voor de grap nou dan even laten ontdooien en dan is dat ook weer over. Mijn fysiotherapeut vond dit eigenlijk ook wel aanneembaar, maar na nog heel veel oefenen ben ik toch naar een orthopeet gestuurd. In September 2007 ben ik daar voor het eerst geweest, kreeg een spuit in mijn gewricht en merkte dat de pijn wel afnam maar het bewegen ging echt niets vooruit zelfs niet met al die uren fysio. Toen ben ik in Oktober 2007 op de wachtlijst gekomen voor doorbewegen onder narcose kon wel eind december begin januari worden, nou het werd uiteindelijk GOEDE VRIJDAG 21 maart.
zag er als een berg tegenop nog nooit narcose gehad.
Maar werd best goed opgevangen erg lieve mensen die daar werken hoor en de orthopeet stelde me eigenlijk ook erg op mijn gemak door gewoon over koetjes en kalfjes te beginnen, hij liet wel merken dat ik onnodig lang op de wachtlijst had gestaan voor iets wat eigenlijk best snel tussen iets door kan zo lang duurt het niet. Toen hij ineens mijn arm zomaar omhoog kon doen en boven mijn hoofd neerlegde dacht ik zo dat gaat makkelijk, gaat dat zo snel?
Alles was goed gegaan zei de dokter, beterschap
Toen ik op de klok keek en zag dat het ineens 3 kwartier later was begreep ik dat ik al geholpen was. Ging terug naar boven naar de verpleegafdeling geen pijn en niet beroerd zat al snel aan een kopje thee met een beschuit.
Ook kreeg ik een recept voor pijnstilling op mijn nachtkastje die heb ik om 16.00 uur aan mijn man en dochter meegegeven konden ze nog net voor 17.00 uur bij de apotheek halen.
Fysio is meerdere malen geweest, en het bewegen ging super goed zelfs met het bezoek liet ik trots zien dat die arm nu toch echt weer naar boven kon,
Tegen 18.00 uur vroeg ik of ik niets tegen de pijn mocht mijn arm voelde alsof er iets met zwaar gewicht overheen was gereden. Kreeg 2 paracatamol en kon weer verder, tegen 21.00 uur werd de pijn nog erger, mag ik niets voor de pijn? nou ik kreeg 2 paracatamol maar die mocht ik niet voor 22.00 uur innemen. Is dit wel goed? moet ik geen andere pijnstilling?
Nee er stond gewoon paracetamol. Om 22.00 uur ingenomen maar je raadt het al dat hielp echt niets, hadden ze me nou maar een doosje smarties gegeven daar had nog smaak aan gezeten. Het werd zo erg dat ik op een gegeven moment mijn vingers zelfs niet meer kon bewegen. Verschrikkelijke nacht gehad, niet kunnen slapen.
Fysio kwam de volgende dag kijken en zei goh mijn collega schreef dat het zo goed ging. Ja ging zei ik ik kon bijna niets meer, wat een pijn had ik snel naar huis waar ik wel de goede pijnstilling had, maar ik was al zo stijf als een plank zelfs mijn nek was stijf
Na de pasen naar fysio en we hebben hard gewerkt samen, eerst geloofde ik dat het nog wel goed zou kunnen komen. Na 4 maanden erg hard werken stuurde ze me toch terug naar de orthopeed omdat we gewoon niet echt verder kwamen. Die kon ook niet anders dan constateren dat er niet echt veel gewonnen was.
Spuit erin en over 7 weken terug. Toen het nog steeds niet beter ging en ik 22 september op controle kwam stelde hij voor om het donderdag 25 september mijn arm nog een keer door te bewegen zodat als in half december ons eerste kleinkind komt (leuk he kan bijna niet meer wachten nu nog maar een week of 4) ik mijn kleinkind in ieder geval gewoon vast kan houden.
Het overviel me wel had uitgelegd dat ik er erg tegenop zag omdat ze me de vorige keer ook niet de juiste pijnstilling hadden gegeven ( heb na een klacht wel keurig een brief gekregen met de mededeling dat er tussen de overdracht van de ok naar de verpleegafdeling inderdaad iets mis was gegaan, maar goed daar schiet je niets mee op) en dat snapte hij volledig en stelde me gerust dat dat nu echt niet meer kan gebeuren. 
Donderdag 25 September tjonge wat ben ik lief opgevangen, echt goed had het idee dat als ik 1 keer au zou roepen er wel 2 mensen tegelijk bij me zouden staan, maar nee nu bijna geen pijn gehad ze hielden me goed onder de medicijnen en ik mocht vrijdagmiddag naar huis. Eerste 2 weken rustig aan gedaan toen weer 2 ochtenden gaan werken van 4 uur, die week erna 4 ochtende van 4 uur en toen ik 4 dagen van 6 uur ging draaien ging het weer mis kreeg meer pijn (slik nog steed 8 paracatamol, 2 artrhotec en 2 tramadol) besloot om toch met werk maar een stapje terug te doen en weer 4 uur te gaan maken. Donderdag 6 November kon ik het echt niet meer houden, heb maar weer gebeld naat het ziekenhuis, ben s'middags weer langs geweest. Zelfs mijn arts kon zien dat ik erg veel pijn had, wist eigenlijk ook niet meer wat hij hiermee aan moest, heeft besloten mijn arm in een sling te hangen en alles wat pijn doet, mag niet meer.
Nu ben ik heel langzaam weer aan het opbouwen met bewegen en aan het afbouwen met medicijnen.
Wat een verhaal he. Is er iemand die dit misschien ook mee heeft gemaakt, of iets dergelijks zit tussen hoop en wanhoop in, maar de hoop is toch nog steeds sterker hoor en dat wou ik zo houden 
groetjes anjo

----------


## zirus

Tien maanden geleden kreeg ik het opeens, na het vastschroeven van een plafond boven mijn hoofd. Het bleek dat ik langdurig teveel had gevraagd van bepaalde schoudergewrichtsspieren. Die waren stuk gescheurd en mogelijk was het bot of de gewrichtskapsel ook beschadigd. Van mijn arts hoorde ik dat dit niet operabel was omdat een heleboel kleine spiertjes stuk gescheurd waren. Van mijn fysiotherapeut hoorde ik dat het schoudergewricht voldoende los was. Om te voorkomen dat die vast zou gaan zitten kon ik het beste alle mogelijke schouder bewegingen maken zonder die in te spannen. De prognose was dat het wel 2 jaar kon duren voor ik weer alle bewegingen kan maken. De oefeningen zijn soms best pijnlijk, maar het moet wel om alles op den duur weer goed te krijgen. Ik blijf dus gewoon mijn dagelijkse oefeningen doen anders gaat het zeker vast zitten. Nu na 10 maanden merk ik dat het langzaam beter wordt.

Een bekende van mij had het ook, maar dan in combinatie met cvs. Bij het dragen van een zware boodschappentas ging het opeens mis, terwijl dat anders altijd wel kon. Kennelijk waren de spieren zodanig verzwakt door het cvs, dat zij het gewicht niet meer konden dragen. Verder begonnen aan het makersdiet.nl en nu ook dagelijks oefeningen doen om te voorkomen dat het echt een frozen shoulder wordt. Het cvs is nu fini en aan de schouder wordt nog steeds gewerkt.

----------


## anjo

ben vorige week terug geweest voor controle moet nu ook stoppen met fysio, kijken wat dat gaat doen. ze hopen dat er door nog meer rust verbetering in gaat komen dus maar weer afwachten. ben de pijn nu toch echt wel zat hoor, maar wie weet gaat het nu de goede kant op

----------


## johanjoos

hallo iedereen, ik lees net jullie berichten ivm frozen sholder.
Vorig jaar werkte ik als technieker voor een bedrijf dat medische lasers verkoopt. Er bestaat een apparaat dat energie in de diepte straalt, waardoor cellen beter gaan werken en genezen. Ook pijn gaat daardoor weg.
Wie hierover meer wil weten, mag me contacteren. Ik zoek dan wel een goed adresje op.

----------


## Antonetta

Kort geleden ben ik erg ziek geweest waar door ik drie weken op de ic terecht kwam.
Na negen weken ben ik uit het ziekenhuis ontslagen. Thuis gekomen merkte ik dat ik vooral mijn linker schouder niet goed meer kon bewegen. Mijn arm boven mijn hoofd heffen en op de rug doen is niet meer mogelijk. Mijn rechter schouder heeft ook beweging beperkingen maar niet zo erg als de linker, gelukkig ben ik rechts. Omdat ik thuishulp heb die het zware werk voor mij doet ramen lappen, poetsen enz, redde ik mij er wel mee. Toen ik gisteren bij mijn huisarts moest wezen heb ik hem toch maar even naar mijn schouder laten kijken. Een frozen shoulder, ik moet nu naar de orthopedische chirurg. De drie weken op de ic, zonder beweging plat in bed liggen hebben mijn schouder waar ik artrose in heb geen goed gedaan.
Ik ben nu benieuwd, is een frozen shoulder iets wat helemaal over gaat of kan ik er de rest van mijn leven problemen mee houden?
Ik heb intussen veel over de injecties gelezen vooral dat deze geen effect zouden hebben en dat het meestal op een operatie uitdraait, wie kan mij hier meer over vertellen? 
Welke behandelmethode is het meest effectief?
Er is natuurlijk veel over te vinden op het internet maar ik lees het liever van de ervaring deskundigen.
Groetjes Marga.

----------


## CaJoWi

Ik heb die injecties inmiddels gekregen en nee ze werkten niet. Een operstie durft de orthopeed niet omdat ik verder enorme medische problemen. Hij is bang het erger te maken dan het al is. Er zijn via de pijnpoli ook andere behandel methoden. Hij had het ook over golfshocktherapie maar die mag ik ook niet hebben omdat ik bloedverdunners slik. Heel veel succes ermee.

----------


## Antonetta

Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik weet nog niet wat de plannen van de arts zullen zijn. Maar ik zie het niet zitten om pijnlijke injecties te krijgen waarvan bekent is dat ze niet helpen.

GR Marga.

----------


## Antonetta

De pijn in mijn schouder blijkt inderdaad een frozen shoulder te zijn. De chirurg heeft gezegd dat het is gebleken dat als je er niets tegen doet(operatie, fysiotherapie of pijnlijke injecties) en het uit zich zelf weer laat genezen het beter geneest dan wanneer er word ingegrepen. Helaas kan het wel tot twee jaar gaan duren. Ik moet nu doen wat mogelijk is maar de schouder niet overstrekken of overbelasten dan moet het vanzelf weer goed komen. Wel moet ik over driekwart jaar terug komen om te kijken hoe het dan gaat. Balen, maar het is niet anders. Het is vervelend dat ik de schouder/arm slecht bewegen kan. Maar het kon erger het is mijn linker schouder en ik ben rechts, maar ondanks dit loop ik toch tegen sommige beperkingen aan.

GR Marga.

----------


## zirus

Bij mij had een "frozen shoulder" als oorzaak een te grote langdurige (een week) inspanning boven het hoofd. Frozen betekent kennelijk dat het zich vast gaat zetten, een verkramping doordat bepaalde bewegingen niet meer gemaakt worden vanwege de pijn. Het heeft ongeveer een jaar geduurd voordat de bewegingen weer normaal gemaakt konden worden en de beschadiging van spieren en gewricht weer min of meer genezen waren. Wel werdt mij door een therapeut geadviseerd om dagelijks ontspannen bewegingen te maken om het genezingsproces te bevorderen en het gewricht niet vast te laten groeien.
Nog steeds geeft het gewricht bij bepaalde bewegingen een krakend geluid, maar het is ook bij inspanning niet echt pijnlijk meer. Een operatie had geen zin omdat er geen spieren en pezen meer gehecht konden worden.
Ik kan er nu prima mee leven, ook als er krachtsinspanning nodig zijn. Groet.

----------


## Antonetta

Bedankt voor je reactie Zirus.

Ik hoop dat het bij mij dan net zo verloopt als bij jou dat betekend nog een paar maanden pijn.
Ik doe ook alles met de arm in hoe verre dit mogelijk is, maar ik heb echt wel mijn beperkingen. De dingen die ik doe doe ik vooral van uit mijn elleboog, ik ben zeer beperkt in het heffen van mijn arm zowel naar voren, achteren en zijwaarts. Als ik hem te ver optil of achter mijn rug buig heeft dit een zeer vervelende pijnscheut tot gevolg die ik tot in de vingers voel. Voor de rest is mijn schouder ook in rust wel gevoelig en zeker bij beweging. Ik heb ergens gelezen dat er ook nog een periode komt dat je wel in de beweging beperkt bent maar het geen pijn meer veroorzaakt. Ik hoop dat ik snel in die periode terecht kom. Hoe is het verloop eigenlijk bij jou gegaan?

GR Marga.

----------


## zirus

Het is nu 1,5 jaar geleden dat schouder problemen kreeg. Het is niet vast gaan zitten omdat ik ben blijven bewegen. In het begin kon ik bijna geen bewegingen maken zonder pijn. Vooral de bewegingen boven mijn hoofd deden pijn. Na een half jaar was de pijn al een stuk minder geworden. Ik heb steeds de alle bewegingen gemaakt tegen de pijngrens aan, maar niet te veel. Het gewricht moet overal in beweging blijven, dat heb ik steeds gedaan. Na een jaar had ik vrijwel geen beperking meer en nu na 1,5 jaar kan ik alle bewegingen maken maar het kraakt nog wel overal, maar het is niet pijnlijk meer, dus ik kan er nu van uitgaan dat het genezen is. Wel denk ik dat een goede gezondheid een belangrijke rol speelt we hebben daarvoor het dieet van makersdiet.nl gedaan en doen het nog steeds en blijven dat ook als richtlijn houden. Bij cvs of fibromyalgi schijn je het te kunnen krijgen als je een zware boodschappen tas of koffer tilt. Bij mij is het opgetreden na een week plafond schroeven boven mijn hoofd.

----------


## Antonetta

Twee jaar geleden heb ik de diagnose frozen shoulder gekregen van een orthopedische chirurg voor mijn stijve pijnlijke linker schouder. Er is toen afgesproken om twee jaar af te wachten en te kijken of de schouder uit zichzelf zou herstellen, dit had vaak een beter resultaat op de langere termijn dan een operatie volgens de chirurg.
Inmiddels ben ik twee jaar verder en is de pijn wel veel minder maar de bewegelijkheid ook, daarbij komt dat ook mijn rechter schouder inmiddels vast zit. Het vervelende is dat ik intussen gewent ben om veel handelingen vanuit mijn ellebogen te doen wat weer de kans op overbelasting van de ellebogen geeft en het zal ook wel even duren voordat ik deze gewoonte weer afgeleerd heb. Er zal volgens mijn internist niets anders opzitten dan weer naar de chirurg terug gaan, met de kans dat er nu geopereerd moet worden. Wie heeft deze operatie ook gehad en kan mij er iets meer over vertellen en wat is het resultaat er van op de langere termijn?

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## Sefi

Antonetta,
Ik heb ook frozen shoulders gehad en ik herken het dat je alles vanuit je ellebogen gaat doen. 
Ik ben na jaren zoeken bij een Dry Needling therapeut terecht gekomen die me heel goed geholpen heeft met de stijve spieren. Daarnaast was mijn schoudergewricht ook verkeerd gaan zitten en die moest bij een chiropractor recht gezet worden, maar ik ben er daarna wel van genezen zonder operatie. 
Vaak wordt een frozen shoulder veroorzaakt door triggerpoints. Helaas zijn er nog maar weinig artsen of therapeuten mee op de hoogte waardoor je soms jaren met je klachten loopt totdat je bij iemand terecht komt die er verstand van heeft.
Ik heb een paar website voor je over triggerpoints: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl/shoulder.htm
En over Dry Needling, de snelste manier om van je triggerpoints af te komen: http://www.dryneedling.nl/

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Sefi.

Bedankt voor je reactie.
Ik heb beide artikelen gelezen, in een staat een oefening met een tennisbal tegen de muur deze ga ik uitproberen, baad het niet dan schaad het ook niet. Ik heb eigenlijk gedaan wat in het eerste artikel aangeraden word, geen oefeningen omdat die het probleem soms alleen maar verergeren. De schouder heeft veel rust gehad ik heb hem bewogen tot het pijnpunt, met het gevolg dat ik nog meer met mijn rechter arm ging doen waardoor deze nu ook overbelast is. De laatste maanden is de pijn weer wat erger geworden en is de schouder pijnlijk wanneer ik er op lig, die pijn trekt naar mijn nek en ook mijn schouderblad doet mee, ik denk dat deze pijn wel veroorzaakt word door de spieren. Maar de pijn is zeker niet zo erg als in het begin en is nu ook zeker niet het probleem, dat is de beperking in de bewegelijkheid van de schouder. Al moet ik eerlijk bekennen dat ik mij er aardig mee red en eigenlijk weinig hulp nodig heb. 
De internist/ reumatoloog heeft mij gezegd dat ik nu mijn armen verkeerd gebruik en hierdoor weer andere gewrichten overbelast. Zij staat achter de aanpak van twee jaar afwachten, maar zegt dat het bij mij duidelijk niet het gewenste resultaat heeft, kort om er moet iets aan de schouders gedaan worden zo als het nu gaat is niet goed.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## Sefi

Hoe gaat het inmiddels? Doe je de oefening met de tennisbal nog?
Ik ben afgelopen week weer naar de Dry Needling therapeut geweest. Mijn triggerpoints waren weer verergerd aan mijn linkerschouder. Ik kan wel zeggen dat rechts zo goed als genezen is en dat is echt dankzij dry needling. Links begon weer wat vervelend te worden, dus voordat het erger werd ben ik maar weer snel naar de therapeut gegaan. Doordat ik er snel bij was ben ik na één behandeling alweer zodanig opgeknapt dat ik nu weinig last meer heb. Deze week nog een keertje en dan kan ik er wel weer tegenaan denk ik.

----------


## Antonetta

Nee, ik ben er mee gestopt het had geen enkel effect.
Ik ontzie mijn schouders niet meer en probeer gewoon alles te doen alleen kunnen sommige dingen niet omdat mijn arm bijvoorbeeld niet hoog genoeg wil, zijwaarts wil hij bijna helemaal niet geheven worden. Ik kan mijn kleinzoon van een half jaar moeilijk de fles geven of in mijn elleboog laten rusten, dit geeft pijn. Het is soms echt vervelend, snachts kan ik wakker worden wanneer ik te lang op mijn schouder lig. Ik moet eind mei naar de orthopedische chirurg ik ben benieuwd wat die er nu na twee jaar over te zeggen heeft, het kan best zijn dat ik naar de fysiotherapeut moet er is tenslotte nog helemaal niets anders aan gedaan dan afwachten.
Ik wacht de mening van de chirurg af omdat ik ook artrose in mijn schouders heb en er altijd een kans bestaat dat dit er iets mee van doen heeft.
Ik ben blij voor je dat je baat bij de behandeling van de triggerpoints therapeut hebt en dat deze behandeling zo snel en afdoende helpt en je er weer een poosje tegen kunt.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Frozen Schoulder: Ik ben in meen ik 1998 keihard met mijn rechterschouder tegen een metalen kast aan geknald... :Frown:  frozen schoulder zegt de specialist...aan mijn rechter arm heb ik Posttraumatisch Dystrofie....het staat los van elkaar...de beweeglijkheid is soms slecht, veel pijn, maar dat is verschillend...in al die jaren ben ik er nog niet van af....het sluimert nog in het lichaam...ik probeer te sporten maar dat is momenteel maar 1x per week..dat moet nog weer opgeschroefd worden....blijven bewegen is noodzakelijk...jaren bij de fysio geweest maar daar ben ik maar eens mee gestopt...pijnstillers helpen, injectie's geprobeerd, maar dat is tijdelijk....nu heb ik al lange tijd een kastje gekregen via de pijnpoli/ziekenhuis...het heet Tens.. :Wink: ..ik plak dan speciale pleisters op mijn huid en bevestig de electroden....dan zet ik dat kastje in werking en je kunt het zo sterk zetten als je maar wilt....

2x een half uur achter elkaar, en dan 3x daags....zo deed ik dat bij heftige pijn....je lichaam krijgt dan andere prikkels en je maakt endorfinen aan waardoor de pijn minder word! "MIJ" helpt het maar dat kan voor iedereen verschillend werken...zelfs topsporters gebruiken het....het is niet nadelig verder voor je lichaam....terwijl ik dit schrijf voel ik dat ik het langere tijd al niet meer gebruikt heb dus dat zal ik maar weer eens doen...op het laatst gaat alles zeer doen....je hoofd, je nek etc....een Chiropractor heb ik òòk baat bij....
Sterkte allemaal....

Groetjes van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sefi

Elisabeth,
Heeft je chiropractor je schouder weleens goed gezet? Soms kan een kleine verschuiving enorme pijnen geven. Bij mij ligt de oorzaak er ook in dat mijn schouder steeds in zijn kom verschuift. Hij zit dan net niet goed waardoor de spieren rondom schouder overbelast raken. Schouder recht zetten + dry needling helpt mij enorm. 

Marga,
Als niemand je voor gedaan heeft hoe je triggerpoints behandeld is het moeilijk om hier zelf mee aan de slag te gaan. In gevallen van frozen shoulder kun je het beste gelijk naar een dry needling fysiotherapeut gaan. Dat werkt het snelste.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sefi, 
Dank voor je reactie...de chiropractor heeft zijn werk wel gedaan van tijd tot tijd....ik krijg sterk de indruk dat het blijvend is, maar dat het wel verlichting kan geven door iets te laten doen, chiropractor/pijnpoli etc...van binnen is iets beschadigd heb ik het idee, maar dat zal ik maar eens vragen aan de specialist van de pijnbestrijding a.s.vrijdag!....
fijne dag nog...
Groeten  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sefi

In principe is mijn probleem ook blijvend doordat mijn schoudergewricht niet blijft zitten. Correctie hiervan en werken aan de triggerpoints geeft verlichting. Ik reken niet meer zo zeer op genezing, maar deze behandelingen helpen me goed. Daarnaast is er bij ook kalkvorming ontstaan in de schouder wat ook voor ongemakken kan zorgen. Misschien is iets dergelijks bij jou ook het geval.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sefi: Hmmm alles is mogelijk natuurlijk....ik ben het wel met je eens....je moet blijven behandelen, Balennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn maar enfin het is niet anders....ik heb er nu ook zeer veel last/pijn/hinder van....kalkvorming....ik probeer het te onthouden....dank je wel.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo allemaal.


Ik ben vanmorgen naar de orthopedisch chirurg geweest voor mijn frozen shoulder die maar niet beter wil worden. Ik heb er nu ongeveer drie jaar pijn en beperking aan de schouder. 
Na een vorig consult bij de orthopedisch chirurg was er besloten om twee jaar af te wachten en niets te doen. Nu lijkt die beslissing niet juist en ook de diagnose frozen shoulder niet, het schijnt een peesontsteking in de schouder te zijn. Nu krijg ik fysiotherapie en een injectie tijdens een echo in de aangedane pees, de pees is zo opgezet dat mijn schouder erdoor blokkeert. Over drie maanden terug naar de chirurg om te kijken of de behandeling resultaat boekt. Ik ben benieuwt of het gaat helpen, wel vind ik drie jaar een lange tijd voor een ontsteking ook al is er niets aan gedaan.

MVG, Marga.

----------


## zirus

Drie jaar is inderdaad heel erg lang. Na twee jaar kon ik alles weer normaal gebruiken, hoewel er nog restverschijnselen waren. Een half jaar gelden ben ik met de ladder naar beneden gekukeld, weer op dezelfde schouder en ik kan weer van voren af aan beginnen. De fysiotherapeut heeft mij instructies gegeven over hoe en wat in beweging houden, zonder krachtsinspanning om vastzitten te voorkomen en voor de rest geeft de pijn wel aan wat je kunt doen en wat niet.
Wel vond hij de werking van een goed immuunsysteem belangrijk, om ontstekingen te voorkomen. Dus geen suiker ea koolhydraatprodukten beperken en voldoende soorten vetten en levertraan/visolie elke dag en twee gezonde eitjes gekookt of gebakken in kokosolie en geen transvetprodukten. Makerdiet geeft goede aanwijzingen. Ik hoop over 1,5 jaar weer zo'n beetje de oude te zijn wat mijn schouder betreft. Evengoed nog een lange tijd.

----------


## zirus

O ja ik vergat nog te noemen, kefir voor een goede bloedstroom en goede botvorming en tegen dat soort ontstekingen en de google 's op makersdiet
Hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.

----------


## Antonetta

Zirus, bedankt voor je reactie wel een beetje laat maar welgemeend.
Ik volg al een koolhydraten beperkt dieet omdat ik niet alle voedingsstoffen meer verdraag sinds een gallekkage twee en half jaar geleden. Ook heb ik kefir (water en melk) geprobeerd dit had geen enkel effect op zowel de schouderpijn als de buikpijn ik nam het voor de buikpijn.
Ik heb deze week de cortisone injectie gehad en ga de volgende week met fysiotherapie beginnen. Ik moet toegeven dat ik nu pijnvrij ben al blijft de bewegelijkheid wel beperkt, ik kan mijn arm vooral niet zijwaarts heffen voorwaarts heffen gaat nu beter al knapt er af en toe wel iets in de schouder wanneer ik dit probeer. Ik ben benieuwt wat de fysiotherapeut er over te zeggen heeft en of hij meer bewegelijkheid in de schouder krijgt. Het is nu dus afwachten hoe het verder gaat,bedankt in ieder geval voor je advies.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Antonette: Ik hoop dat je een tijdje baat mag hebben bij de cortisone injectie....wel heel fijn dat je nu voorlopig pijnvrij bent, hopenlijk blijft dat zo....sterkte met de fysiotherapie, altijd belangrijk om goede oefeningen te krijgen die je thuis ook kunt doen....akelig van je buikpijn ivm de lekkage van je gal....zou prettig zijn als je minder buikpijn krijgt en het dieet je goed helpt....fijne dag èn "ga ervoor" 

Groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bunny71

Ik heb pas sinds een week of 10 last van me arm en schouder. Laatste 4 weken echt niet kunnen werken en deze week weer rustig begonnen. Ging dus pas na 6 weken naar de huisarts die me doorstuurde naar fysio. Dat doe ik nog steeds. Ik kan iets meer dan toen. 
Maar vandaag las ik een artikel in de vriendin over een vrouw die een frozen shoulder had. Heeee dacht ik..dat heb ik dus ook. De beperkingen in bewegen waren precies hetzelfde. Niet op de rug kunnen draaien en omhoog naar achteren. Op de slechtste dagen kon ik mezelf als vrouw niet eens afvegen op de wc. Alleen met 4 ibuprofen per dag kon ik me arm redelijk bewegen...maar dan loop je als een zombie rond...dat wil ik niet. Die vrouw was ervanaf gekomen door reiki...en dus ben sinds vandaag gaan googlen naar frozen shoulder en lees dus dat het normaal dus echt heel lang kan duren. Maar er zijn dus ook iets snellere therapieen. Ik ben rechts en heb het rechts en heb het niet door ziekenhuis , diabetes of ongeluk gekregen maar puur door me werk als cassierre. Ben 41 en heb nooit iets aan me armen of schouders gehad. Ik wil er ook zo snel mogelijk weer vanaf want ik voel me behoorlijk gehandicapt nu. Zonder paracetamol is het niet te houden...maar ik wil daar wel zo snel mogelijk mee stoppen als het kan. Ik betaal de hoogste verzekering dus ik neem aan dat ik wel iets vergoed krijg van alternatieve therapie...
Vond ook een verhaal van een vrouw die MLR heeft gedaan Manuele Lichaams Regulatie een combinatie van fysio en nog iets. Zij was er snel vanaf en er waren maar 3 therapeuten die dat deden in nederland...eentje gevonden maar die zit in emmercompascuum...ik in nh. Ik zoek gewoon nog even door want ik ben niet van plan om nog 2 a 3 jaar te wachten tot het vanzelf weg trekt. Gr Erna

----------


## zuszus

Bij mij is vorige week de diagnose gesteld. Ik weet niet zo goed wat ik ermee moet. I heb voor mijn werk mijn schouiders hard nodig. Maar werken, zwaar werk, zit er ff niet in. Voorlopig wordt de pijn nog steeds erger en de schouder stijver. Deze week ga ik naar een andere fysiotherapeut. Ik vind het nog wat vaag allemaal. De een zegt, niks aan doen, de ander begint over opereren. Wat mij betreft zetten ze het mes erin, of bewegen ze hem helemaal door, als ik er dan vanaf ben. Maar goed, we zien het wel ff. Ben benieuwd wat de bedrijfsarts ervan denkt. Aangepast werk is leuk maar in dit geval niet echt een optie, alles is voor 5 minuten, pffffff. Zelfs mezelf aankleden is al een hele onderneming.

----------


## zirus

Het mes erin zetten geeft meestal ook geen goede oplossing. Zwaar werk blijven doen terwijl het niet beter wordt ook niet.
Beter is om aan het herstelvermogen van je lichaam te werken. Met name het immuunsysteem moet versterkt worden. Dit doe je o.a. met het makersdiet.nl en verder is bewegen, maar, niet of zo weinig mogelijk belasten, een van de betere opties. Forceren verergerd de zaak alleen maar. Je kunt het zo zien, dat de spieren rond je schouder verrekt zijn en er scheurtjes zijn ontstaan. Die hebben rust en beweging nodig. Verder kan het wel een jaar duren voor het weer een beetje beter wordt en mogelijk heb je de rest van je leven een beperking aan je schouder. Ik heb er enige ervaring mee. Sterkte gewenst.

----------


## zuszus

Wow, dat klinkt heftig!!!!!!!!
Ik ben nog geen bal opgeschoten voorlopig. sterker nog, de pijn lijkt erger te worden. De fysio's zijn het oneens!!! De een zegt wel een fs en de ander zegt weer van niet. Nou, schiet mij maar lek.
De huisarts gaat deze week iig een spuit zetten in die schouder om op deze manier te proberen de pijn wat te beperken. De bewegelijkheid neemt momenteel niet toe maar ook niet af.

----------


## Antonetta

Ik heb inmiddels al jaren pijn en bewegingsbeperking in mijn schouder. Eerst was het een frozen shoulder en later een ontsteking in het gewricht. Eerst is er afgewacht of het uit zichzelf zou genezen toen dit niet het geval bleek kreeg ik fysiotherapie en een cortisone injectie. Na een paar keer fysiotherapie te hebben gehad heeft de fysiotherapeut mij terug naar de orthopedisch chirurg gestuurd, er zat geen enkele vooruitgang in. Alleen ben ik niet gegaan en heb de afspraak die nog bij de chirurg stond ook afgezegd. Wel ben ik naar mijn huisarts gegaan en heb met hem overlegd, dat ik helemaal niets meer aan mijn schouder laat doen tot de pijn of beperking te erg word en ik dus wel terug naar de chirurg moet. De chirurg had het met mij al over een operatie gehad, dit zie ik niet zitten. Ik kan mij nu met mijn schouder redden en kan niet voorzien of dit na een operatie nog zo is, vandaar dat ik er pas aan wil beginnen wanneer het echt niet anders kan. Ik weet wat ik heb maar niet wat ik krijg. Na de cortisone injectie ging het beter, maar ik heb er te kort plezier van gehad om er opnieuw een injectie in te laten zetten.
Het komt er dus op neer dat ik afwacht hoe het verder loopt, ik gebruik wel pijnstillers voor andere klachten die natuurlijk ook de pijn in mijn schouder verzachten.

Sterkte!

----------

